# St Barts Forums > Storm Tracker >  >  New England's massive storm

## andynap

http://m.motherjones.com/blue-marble...st-new-england

----------


## MIke R

this would have been absolutely catastrophic had it tracked 150 miles to the west.....

I m afraid to call the marina tomorrow and ask about my boat.....

----------


## KevinS

> this would have been absolutely catastrophic had it tracked 150 miles to the west.....
> 
> I m afraid to call the marina tomorrow and ask about my boat.....



Days like today are what insurance is for.  Please don't tell me...

Coming home from dinner tonight I did a slalom through all of the trash barrels (which shouldn't have been put out before 07:00) that are already blowing around the streets.

----------


## MIke R

except insurance in the worst case scenario is just going to give me money....

and in this case..I don't need money

I need a boat.. that I can live on...so I can work....and I would  need it very soon

----------


## amyb

Fingers are crossed. Let us know how the boat held up during this Springtime weather event.

----------


## NYCFred

Not even a hint in NYC...little windy last nite. Jackson loved it.

----------


## Reed

Heard stories of 1 foot of snow and measured gusts of wind clocking in at nearly 100 mph on Nantucket.  Pictures posted on FB by friends are amazing.  Flooding in down town areas.  With all of that, I have yet to hear of any hardship stories from friends.  Hope your boat fared well MikeR.  kr

----------


## Rosemary

Hoping no news is good news ...?

----------


## MIke R

> .  Hope your boat fared well MikeR.  kr




It did .... Thanks

----------


## andynap

Pouring  here today and tomorrow. Need to soften the soli for my peas

----------

